# Little catch can fun in the garage....



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

So after realizing that the c2 Sri doesn't have a port I decided to make a catch can, nothing fancy but I think it'll serve it purpose. Only cost me about $75 to make. Most of which was AN fittings and line. Don't mind the paper towel filter, the actual breather should come tomorrow. 






I know the welder are ugly, but I'm a machinists not a welder :laugh:


And this weekend I've got all this fun stuff waiting for me.....


 
:beer:

Updates 
Mid pipe 



Mid pipes done !!




Little update. Added the new muffler, waiting for tune for Sri to take a sound video


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

where did you get the headers?


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I could be wrong but it looks like OBX to me.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

did eurojet just sell their header to OBX and disolve? where the heck did they go?


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know, i was pretty shocked to find out that they were gone. A few months ago I saw them on AIM and asked if they were coming out with a new design for the 2.5L header and they said yes. Then I found out today that their website is no longer up. I hope they are doing well, maybe they lost money on the headers.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sleeper247 said:


> I could be wrong but it looks like OBX to me.


looks like it.

but it also looks like its going to be a fun weekend, and a fast sunday


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

could this new obx possibly be the first obx thread that doesn't end in custom mid pipes, welding, fabrication, and cussing?


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

you know even if its OBX, it really doesn't matter. This guy has a header and its going in his car. I have not heard or seen a post about an OBX header falling apart on someone yet. All I know is his car is going to be faster then mines.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

It is an obx header. Eurojets are no longer, otherwise I would of bought there's. I will be making a custom mid pipe for it. After inspecting the header the only things that look lower quality are the head flange,( kinda looks like a high school tech kid made it) and the interior welds, or lack there of inside the collocter. Other than that doesn't look to bad, I wasn't't expecting a masterpiece but I will say I'm pleased with what came.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

so this new header doesn't fit w/out a custom midpipe either? it looks different than their old one.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well it doesn't even come with one. Eurojet came with one. This is one reason why some people went with the Evo header instead.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> so this new header doesn't fit w/out a custom midpipe either? it looks different than their old one.


Correct its a copy of the eurojet one minus the mid pipe.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

sleeper247 said:


> Well it doesn't even come with one. Eurojet came with one. This is one reason why some people went with the Evo header instead.


If you have a welder and some ability I don't think the obx header is that bad of a deal. I spent $250 for it shipped to my door, plus about $80 from mandrel bending solutions for some pipe, flex pipe, and o2 bungs. So for about $330 I've got a half decent header setup and its cheaper than a used eurojet setup (if you can find one). And worlds cheaper than the EVO one. Id prefer a long tube header design (obx,eurojet) over the EVO shorty header.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> If you have a welder and some ability I don't think the obx header is that bad of a deal. I spent $250 for it shipped to my door, plus about $80 from mandrel bending solutions for some pipe, flex pipe, and o2 bungs. So for about $330 I've got a half decent header setup and its cheaper than a used eurojet setup (if you can find one). And worlds cheaper than the EVO one. Id prefer a long tube header design (obx,eurojet) over the EVO shorty header.


So from the technical part of it what is the difference between the long tube and shorty header?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the evo was tubular and wrapped around, was it considered shorty? FYI i've seen eurojet and evo setups going for 200-$400


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> Well it doesn't even come with one. Eurojet came with one. This is one reason why some people went with the Evo header instead.


The evo needs modification too, to the midpipe flange to be exact. Imo its more of a pita to choose the evo over the OBX. Cutting into a 1500 dollar header might not sit well with most


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The new OBX is almost exact to the EJ. So this is OBX 3rd generation header. I may actually pick one up to mess around with


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Where can one find a 3rd Gen obx header? and how can you tell?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

by the pictures...

so if you try to pick up a third gen, like everyone else probably is at this moment, there may be some 2nd gen's getting shipped out with them lol opcorn: OBX nor the companies that sell their products are reputable so I would suggest you shop carefully.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> Where can one find a 3rd Gen obx header? and how can you tell?


Ebay, and it looks to be exact to EJ. Before you could tell the difference by looks, and I actually thought this was a EJ header when I saw the last pic.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i saw some on ebay that were not direct fit kevin, whatever gen that is.

i've seen third gen from somewhat decent online distributors for around $250 shipped. i'm just going to sit back and pick mine up from the classifieds for $150 shipped if that when the kiddies buy em and can't figure out how to bolt up lol.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> by the pictures...
> 
> so if you try to pick up a third gen, like everyone else probably is at this moment, there may be some 2nd gen's getting shipped out with them lol opcorn: OBX nor the companies that sell their products are reputable so I would suggest you shop carefully.


Ya and also there are some sites selling the OBX header for 500 bucks. One of the companies that is on here sells them as well


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

tchilds said:


> by the pictures...
> 
> so if you try to pick up a third gen, like everyone else probably is at this moment, there may be some 2nd gen's getting shipped out with them lol opcorn: OBX nor the companies that sell their products are reputable so I would suggest you shop carefully.


Well I am not in the market for one. I have put mods for the 2.5l on halt. I have too many hobbies and would like to set money aside for the cars maintenance.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I should give OBX a taste of their own medicene, buy up a bunch of third gen headers, true the flanges and clean them up, fix interior welds, then resell for $400 shipped a pop. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

oh yeah i could call them eurobx headers


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

tchilds said:


> I should give OBX a taste of their own medicene, buy up a bunch of third gen headers, true the flanges and clean them up, fix interior welds, then resell for $400 shipped a pop. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I think there was a company that was offering that. but know one really took advantage of that.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

well i'm not a company i'm a guy in a garage


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> by the pictures...
> 
> so if you try to pick up a third gen, like everyone else probably is at this moment, there may be some 2nd gen's getting shipped out with them lol opcorn: OBX nor the companies that sell their products are reputable so I would suggest you shop carefully.


yep


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> I should give OBX a taste of their own medicene, buy up a bunch of third gen headers, true the flanges and clean them up, fix interior welds, then resell for $400 shipped a pop. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> oh yeah i could call them eurobx headers


Someone is already doing this. Trying to sell them for 500 bucks, which is crazy, this is still a pos header, but your current choices are 1800$ or 250$ and a little work, I say go for the little work


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So has anyone taken a look at OBX cat back they have? It appears to have the down pipe need to make the header work. So if you purchase the header and cat-back it should be a direct bolt on.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it appears to.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> So has anyone taken a look at OBX cat back they have? It appears to have the down pipe need to make the header work. So if you purchase the header and cat-back it should be a direct bolt on.


Where is said cb?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i have also seen the DP by itself as well from OBX, or available with header. 

i still don't think these are good products for people that don't have the skills to constantly mend them, make them fit, and fix them out of the box. if you do have those kinds of skills then something like this is fun but to the average person it is only going to last two years and be a big headache.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> i have also seen the DP by itself as well from OBX, or available with header.
> 
> i still don't think these are good products for people that don't have the skills to constantly mend them, make them fit, and fix them out of the box. if you do have those kinds of skills then something like this is fun but to the average person it is only going to last two years and be a big headache.


Where can I find the DP by itself. There was a guy selling the new EJ clone headers in the classifieds section a few months ago and his came with a dp, I asked if he had it made and he said no it came with the header... He said he paid 220+30 shipping, so for 250 he got a dp too


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

I got my direct from obx, thru amazon. The only obx header I've seen with a down pipe is the older design. As far as I've seen obx doesn't sell a mid pipe with this header. 

Ps in in the middle of the install now. Definitely need longer stubs. Only about 2-3 threads showing on other side of flange


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i told you to get new hardware...


Kevin, 

Don't remember where I saw it still looking.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> i told you to get new hardware...
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> ...


Ya you need new longer studs with any aftermarket header/turbo mani. Some guys thread match and use stanless bolts to save some money


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

We've said it before... For most aftermarket exhaust flanges, you need longer studs.

You do so for turbo manis, and headers


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for lookin man, let me know when you find the source :thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Little update. No local stores had m8 studs long enough so I bought some bolts and cut the heads off, so now I have long enough studs lol. Mid pipes almost done. Just need to add the o2 bungs. All it consist of is a 45 degree mandrel cut at the right spot and straight back. Nothing crazy. Only got this crappy pic. Hopefully everything will be finish tomorrow.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

might as well finalize the fitment and make a couple more for the classifieds :thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> might as well finalize the fitment and make a couple more for the classifieds :thumbup:


Haha I would but only bought enough materials for one. And with all the money I just spent going to have to pinch pennies for a little.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Adding some chore boy to the inside of the catch can too. Baffles alone weren't stopping much of anything.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

So the headers you bought won't bolt up to the stock cat? How bad is the flange? Is it flat enough to work w/out cardboard stuffed in there? Anxious to hear about the new third gen OBX header it seems you have.

How did it look internally? Was the collector pretty well assembled or was it way off?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> So the headers you bought won't bolt up to the stock cat? How bad is the flange? Is it flat enough to work w/out cardboard stuffed in there? Anxious to hear about the new third gen OBX header it seems you have.
> 
> How did it look internally? Was the collector pretty well assembled or was it way off?


It will not bolt up to stock cat without making a mid pipe. The flange is flat, its just not what I'd call professional grade machining. Collector looks half @ssed on the inside. Outside looks beautiful.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

would be interesting to see the eurojet quality piece benched against this copy. i can't believe they didn't modify the headers enough for them to bolt directly. these are a exact copy of eurojet apparently which was originally a full header back replacement for around $1100 head to tailpipe. Was a nice setup too. These guys basically seem to have an exact copy of it now for about $600. What a shame I'd rather pay the $1100 and have it last for life then resell for my $500 back later.

i actually ordered that setup instead of my SRI at the time but they refunded my cash and said eurojet wasn't going to make anymore. so i bought the HEP SRI which i do not regret for one second lol but I still want headers.

i wonder if we email obx and tell them to change em up if they'll fix the design for OEM fitment. anyone know chinese?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I find it interesting that everyone in this thread is going on about how great the fitment was on the EJ headers and how horrible the OBX ones are.

To be entirely honest. the fitment on the EJ headers really wasn't that great. I had to modify my mid pipe to get it to bolt up.

Part of a header is the fact that it is a bit of a bitch and not necessarily easily bolted up and has the possibility of issues down the line. The welds on the outside of the EJ header were great, the 'cant be seen' welds weren't. It didn't really feel like they took a whole lot of pride in making them to me. Don't get me wrong, i love having my header and i would buy it again given the opportunity. But EJs weren't perfect either.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh they're the same thing bro :thumbup:

We just discussing them. Nothing wrong w/asking questions and talking about previous OBX generations of these headers. This guy has the technical experience I trust to assess this product and answer my questions so I'm asking and giving a little back ground in the process.  We are talking about a bit more than just fitment as well.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

F*ck it Im just gonna twin charge the car


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Mid pipes done !!:beer:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder of the OBX exhaust bolts to this header. I would prefer to just use the header. Loud exhaust on slow daily driver = sad.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes this third gen OBX header has a catback that goes with it, that supplies the header back solution so you don't have to fabricate anything.

Atleast that is what the pictures/descriptions look like. You never really know what you will get with stuff like this but it looks like the third gen is a completely headerback replacement system, exactly like the original eurojet w/fewer welds, thinner steel, and rough flanges/mating edges.

Nothing wrong with that considering the total price of like $600 for whole system.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

RedRumGTI said:


> Mid pipes done !!:beer:


Really nice work. Where did you say you picked up the steel for this job? Only required bandsaw, grinder, and welder? I like your welds better than OBX's  a little...

It really is a shame you didn't make a few. based on the interest in this header around here you probably could have made a few bucks selling a couple :thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

You got it. Mandrelbendingsolutions.com. there located in Maryland. They have all kinds of good stuff. 

Thanks although I don't know if my welds are worth selling Haha


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

So after a test ride car feels pretty good, but it has a slight rice sound to the exhaust. Had it before the header, but I had hope of it disappearing , anyway does anyone have any suggestions of how to get rid of it? Another resonator or another muffler ?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> So after a test ride car feels pretty good, but it has a slight rice sound to the exhaust. Had it before the header, but I had hope of it disappearing , anyway does anyone have any suggestions of how to get rid of it? Another resonator or another muffler ?


Magnaflow or Borla mufflers, always add deep tone. Or get a Cherry Bomb glasspack :laugh:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Magnaflow or Borla mufflers, always add deep tone. Or get a Cherry Bomb glasspack :laugh:


Haha I actually was thinking about adding a glasspack. I have a eurojet exhaust on the car, I'm worried another muffler would make it to quite


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol nobody has tried flowmasters yet... since you seem to be going a lil outside the box thought i'd just throw that out there.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> lol nobody has tried flowmasters yet... since you seem to be going a lil outside the box thought i'd just throw that out there.


Good point, maybe I will or one of those thrush ones that are a rip off of the flowmaster 40 series, to keep the whole knock off theme alive :laugh:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mid pipe looks good. In for a sound clip when you get it sounding the way you like it.:thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Little update. Added the new muffler, waiting for tune for Sri to take a sound video 




And my winter tires got some paint lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Waiting for that video!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> Waiting for that video!!!


opcorn:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

ShadowWabbit said:


> opcorn:


Lol probably won't be till Tuesday Wednesday ish, c2 didn't get my ecu till Friday and they were away at sema.


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1825










hmm


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

wrong header steve...

you want one that has 5 equal length running into one collector, equally. technically they're headers but w/e i just call it a header.

the one you pictured is the older version that was a horrible attempt at copying the eurojet design. do realize these headers are going to last 1-2 years... from OBX, no value in thermal coating, basically a throw away part.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

X2 don't buy that one, that one still needs to be modified to work properly. Wideband O2 bung is in the wrong spot and it needs a j tube for second o2 or a spacer.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

in all fairness, it prob wasn't ej copy. i believe it was actually a 4 cyl header they already made that they added a 5th runner and different flange to. horrible design anyway


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> X2 don't buy that one, that one still needs to be modified to work properly. Wideband O2 bung is in the wrong spot and it needs a j tube for second o2 or a spacer.


Was the o2 bung on the Ej knockoff in the right spot, or did you still have to add it. I thought the newest Ej knockoff had it at the bottom of the collector?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Was the o2 bung on the Ej knockoff in the right spot, or did you still have to add it. I thought the newest Ej knockoff had it at the bottom of the collector?


Actually didn't have any lol. Put both in the mid pipe


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gotcha. Yeah just went on the website to poke around and that pic came up. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Couple quick in car videos, even complete with gf's comments lol. Sorry about quality, all I have is a cell phone. 
C2 tune still isn't right though 











:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Your videos are set to private.. .. :thumbdown: Fail


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Your videos are set to private.. .. :thumbdown: Fail


Geez sorry try again


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol girls and cars

tell her you need a HPA mount upgrade and new tires to get power to the ground =P


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> lol girls and cars
> 
> tell her you need a HPA mount upgrade and new tires to get power to the ground =P


Lol already got motor mounts. snow tires plus a little wet road = 60mph wheel spin Haha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Geez sorry try again


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

